# Expat network in Javea



## Rconnor2 (Aug 26, 2015)

We are looking to move to Javea at end of October to tie in with School Half Term. This forum is fab for advice on the processes/legalities etc but is there an expat monthly 'meet up' or similar? I'm just a bit nervous about settling in! It would be reassuring to know that there'd be some groups we could join to get to know new people & help us settle in to our new life. Has anyone else had experience of this?
I'm in process of learning Spanish & plan to embrace Spain & it's people but would also love to meet/ be involved with other expats too. I'm 42, husband is 43 & our son is 12 if that helps with recommendations!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Rconnor2 said:


> We are looking to move to Javea at end of October to tie in with School Half Term. This forum is fab for advice on the processes/legalities etc but is there an expat monthly 'meet up' or similar? I'm just a bit nervous about settling in! It would be reassuring to know that there'd be some groups we could join to get to know new people & help us settle in to our new life. Has anyone else had experience of this?
> I'm in process of learning Spanish & plan to embrace Spain & it's people but would also love to meet/ be involved with other expats too. I'm 42, husband is 43 & our son is 12 if that helps with recommendations!



My co mod, Xabiachica lives in Javea and she runs Spanish classes for expats. She's lived there for a good 10 years, so how about inquiring about her lessons http://learn-aprender.com/groups/, you're bound to meet people, or wait til she's about on here!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> My co mod, Xabiachica lives in Javea and she runs Spanish classes for expats. She's lived there for a good 10 years, so how about inquiring about her lessons Learn-Aprender | Spanish English Translations and Spanish Classes in Jávea, Spain, you're bound to meet people, or wait til she's about on here!!
> 
> Jo xxx


thanks jojo - would you believe it's rapidly coming up on 12 years since we moved here now!!??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> thanks jojo - would you believe it's rapidly coming up on 12 years since we moved here now!!??



I've been back on the UK for three years. I'll never settle!

Jo xxx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Rconnor2 said:


> We are looking to move to Javea at end of October to tie in with School Half Term. This forum is fab for advice on the processes/legalities etc but is there an expat monthly 'meet up' or similar? I'm just a bit nervous about settling in! It would be reassuring to know that there'd be some groups we could join to get to know new people & help us settle in to our new life. Has anyone else had experience of this?
> I'm in process of learning Spanish & plan to embrace Spain & it's people but would also love to meet/ be involved with other expats too. I'm 42, husband is 43 & our son is 12 if that helps with recommendations!


Out of interest, is your son already booked into an international school?

State schools don't have the concept of half-term here but maybe international schools do.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rconnor2 said:


> We are looking to move to Javea at end of October to tie in with School Half Term. This forum is fab for advice on the processes/legalities etc but is there an expat monthly 'meet up' or similar? I'm just a bit nervous about settling in! It would be reassuring to know that there'd be some groups we could join to get to know new people & help us settle in to our new life. Has anyone else had experience of this?
> I'm in process of learning Spanish & plan to embrace Spain & it's people but would also love to meet/ be involved with other expats too. I'm 42, husband is 43 & our son is 12 if that helps with recommendations!


:welcome:
both to the forum _y a mi paraiso_

There aren't really any monthly meet-ups as such, but with the number of Brits here in Jávea you'll soon bump into people & once you're here & your son is in school you'll be bound to make friends - & give me shout when you get here - I'm a bit older than you, but I know lots of people (& most seem to know me ) 

Which school will your son be going to btw, & will you be working? Both could make a difference to meeting people of course! And hobbies/interests - there are tons of clubs for different things - click the 'read about my home town' link in my sig. It takes you to a local mag which has a section listing most if not all the clubs


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Out of interest, is your son already booked into an international school?
> 
> State schools don't have the concept of half-term here but maybe international schools do.


yes the International schools do have half terms, though not the one after Easter usually, because they finish for the summer early/mid June like the Spanish schools do


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I've been back on the UK for three years. I'll never settle!
> 
> Jo xxx


that long?

it has gone so fast!


----------



## Rconnor2 (Aug 26, 2015)

I have been looking at the Laude LES as I understood to follow English curriculum & holidays. I'd prefer him to go head first into a Spanish school but he has ADHD which hinders his social skills & believe would be too much of a struggle. 
Thanks for the groups listing & the moderators Spanish classes sound great. 
Work wise, we are still looking in to this. My husband has thrown in the towel on the rat race & we'd be arriving with a lump sum in our pocket that we'd like to invest in something which I was hoping may present itself once we get to know people over there. If not, other opportunities may arise. Optimistic I know but we are renting in UK right now with my husband doing some painting & decorating to keep him busy whilst we work 'life' out so I'm thinking 'what do we have to lose?' 
I'm also looking at Long-term property rentals that will accept 2 small dogs too! So lots to think about....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rconnor2 said:


> I have been looking at the Laude LES as I understood to follow English curriculum & holidays. I'd prefer him to go head first into a Spanish school but he has ADHD which hinders his social skills & believe would be too much of a struggle.
> Thanks for the groups listing & the moderators Spanish classes sound great.
> Work wise, we are still looking in to this. My husband has thrown in the towel on the rat race & we'd be arriving with a lump sum in our pocket that we'd like to invest in something which I was hoping may present itself once we get to know people over there. If not, other opportunities may arise. Optimistic I know but we are renting in UK right now with my husband doing some painting & decorating to keep him busy whilst we work 'life' out so I'm thinking 'what do we have to lose?'
> I'm also looking at Long-term property rentals that will accept 2 small dogs too! So lots to think about....


yes there's LES in LLiber & XIC in Jávea itself - both follow the British Curriculum

at 12 it would be a struggle even without ADHD, so imo you're doing the right thing 

iiwy I'd get in touch with the schools before coming - there's no guarantee they'd have a place for him


----------



## SuzanneG-S (Aug 29, 2015)

We're also hoping to move to Javea from Brighton end of September and am keen to meet new people! We have a younger family, a three year old daughter and one year old B/G twins. Also looking at pre schools and nursery, so once all settled, we should meet up for a child-free coffee!


----------



## Rconnor2 (Aug 26, 2015)

Thank you. I hadn't seen XIC. Of course, we are awaiting a reply from LES on places at the moment. 
It's a shame I feel so nervous about it all. I know so many people on here warn about coming due to economy & unemployment, I just hope it works out for us.


----------



## Rconnor2 (Aug 26, 2015)

SuzanneG-S said:


> We're also hoping to move to Javea from Brighton end of September and am keen to meet new people! We have a younger family, a three year old daughter and one year old B/G twins. Also looking at pre schools and nursery, so once all settled, we should meet up for a child-free coffee!


Sounds great! Thank you for that kind offer. Wow, sounds like there'll be no shortage of Brits which is reassuring for me.


----------



## francizuni (Sep 11, 2015)

Hello Rconnor2,
can I ask you how your planning is going?
We are possibly relocating in Dec/Jan. We were in Javea earlier this month for a quick tour of schools. We visisted XIC and LES. We have 2 kids (7 and 3) and we are 43 and 45 years old italians who relocate a lot  We are based in London at the moment (5 years) coming from 10 years in the States.
Would love to hear your opinion on the schools.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

francizuni said:


> Hello Rconnor2,
> can I ask you how your planning is going?
> We are possibly relocating in Dec/Jan. We were in Javea earlier this month for a quick tour of schools. We visisted XIC and LES. We have 2 kids (7 and 3) and we are 43 and 45 years old italians who relocate a lot  We are based in London at the moment (5 years) coming from 10 years in the States.
> Would love to hear your opinion on the schools.


:welcome: to the forum

& hopefully to Jávea  

I've lived here for nearly 12 years now - when you have access to the PM facility, send me a PM & I'll tell what I know about the International schools.

Unless you aren't planning on staying long, I'd take a look at the state schools before making a decision, with children that age


----------



## francizuni (Sep 11, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome: to the forum
> 
> & hopefully to Jávea
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response xabiachica,

I am sure the spanish school system is wonderful like the italian one.

We are looking at the international/British schools as my husband and I are Italians and do not speak English at home with the kids and we would like the kids to retain their "native" english. 

We may even go back to the UK or the States in few years as we all have dual Italian/American citizenship.
Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

francizuni said:


> Thank you for your response xabiachica,
> 
> I am sure the spanish school system is wonderful like the italian one.
> 
> ...


that makes sense  

We sent our daughters to XIC at first because we'd been living in the UK, briefly in the US, then back to the UK again before deciding to see how we liked it here! We gave it a year.... after which time we decided to stay & move the girls to state school - nearly 12 years ago


----------

